# Foods to avoid post transfer



## Mrs-G

Hi all

Just had embryo transfer yesterday (1 x 8 cell 3 day) and was wondering what I should and shouldn't eat, any tips?

Obviously I have given up alcohol and caffeine, but going on holiday next week (UK break) and I want to relax and enjoy myself but don't want to mess up my slim chance of my embryo implanting and getting my BFP!

Thanks


----------



## raf-wife

hi congratulations on being pupo i have just been searching this myself this afternoon all i have found so far are alcohol and caffeine as you have already listed and pineapple is listed many times i found this online too

First of all, one of the very best IVF tips for success is to ensure that your diet is healthy and that you are avoiding known toxins. A healthy diet should largely comprize of plenty of fresh fruits, vegetables, wholegrains, nuts and seeds, beans and lean meats. Low fat dairy produce is also beneficial. Many IVF doctors recommend sticking to organic produce to avoid exposure to pesticides, fertilizers, antibiotics and hormones as it is important that embryos are not exposed to toxic chemicals of any sort. You should avoid trans fats and saturated fats.

wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## MrsF

:happydance::happydance::happydance: it's your time hunny :)

we went away just after our ET (weekend in the UK), and i ate "sensibly" i guess is the only way to describe it. If i wanted carbs, then i ate them, if i wanted cakes, i ate them. I avoided (and strangely enough, am still avoiding!) banana and pineapple, and i have read that too much green tea could have an adverse effect :shrug:

when i had meat, i made sure it was cooked all the way through, and avoided the obvious, like pates, homemade sauces, etc.

not sure if this is helpful to you cherub x x 

the actual getting away part i think was the key for me - just buggering off away from phones, internet, doorbells, traffic, ahhhhhh, it was heaven. i allowed myself to sleep when i needed to too.

i have every fibre in my being crossed for you hun, have a fabulous break, and mkae sure you come back with a stickybean please!!
x x x


----------



## MrsF

ooo, raf-wife - lol, you have just reminded me! I ate tonnes of seeds, nuts, lentils and pulses throughout this cycle, so take a stash with you ! x x x 

raf-wife's healthy eating plan sounds better than mine, lol! x x


----------



## raf-wife

just found this too its not all about diet but might be useful 

AFTER the Embryo Transfer:


Dont eat food older than 12 hours. 


Dont eat fish high in mercury.


Avoid excessive exercise. Dont over do it.


Moderate walking is a great exercise during the 2 week wait. Helps to keep stress levels low.


Make sure you get adequate sleep.


Do not lift anything heavy. Some professionals believe anything over 2 pounds is too much; others, anything over 10 pounds. Bottom line: everything in moderation.


Drink lots of water to prevent constipation. Water is also crucial for cell development.


Extreme heat can reduce fertility in both partners.


Practice relaxation techniques like meditation, breathing exercises, acupuncture or yoga postures that improve fertility. Whats important here is to do what you enjoy and what helps you relax. Some research suggests that lowering stress levels may improve IVF success rates.


Think POSITIVE!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## raf-wife

im so glad you mentioned green tea mrs f i have stopped drinking coffee and my beloved pepsi lol to avoid caffeine and was switching to green tea because i used to drink tons of the stuff whilst loosing weight i thought it would be a good alternative im definatly not drinking it now


----------



## MrsF

can't remember who said it raf-wife, or where i read it - i just remember it! I tell you what is lovely, and very safe - red bush tea, or rooibus tea. It's a good thirst quencher, has excellent healing properties, and is naturally caffiene free. i drink gallons of the stuff. One of my friends who is a tea addict, ditched regular tea for this in her pregnancy. 

you can buy it from any supermarket, it's stocked near normal tea, i use the ticktock one (in a red box) from asda - not expensive either :) :thumbup: x


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks for the tips, not very good at nuts, pulses and stuff like that, we're also going all inclusive so I guess I'll just have to be sensible and not over eat!


----------



## raf-wife

MrsF said:


> can't remember who said it raf-wife, or where i read it - i just remember it! I tell you what is lovely, and very safe - red bush tea, or rooibus tea. It's a good thirst quencher, has excellent healing properties, and is naturally caffiene free. i drink gallons of the stuff. One of my friends who is a tea addict, ditched regular tea for this in her pregnancy.
> 
> you can buy it from any supermarket, it's stocked near normal tea, i use the ticktock one (in a red box) from asda - not expensive either :) :thumbup: x

thanks hun x


----------



## glo612

Those are all tips I've hard as well. Best of luck and I'll be thinking happy thoughts for ya hun!!


----------



## JaniceT

At my 3rd ICSI , the clinic told me specifically to avoid pineapple, watermelon, bananas and papaya for 2 weeks. Apparently it's got scientific backing that these fruits aren't encouraging to implantation. I followed the instructions and got my BFP.


----------



## MaybeBabi

I know this post is old but I just posted something similar yesterday. I used a hot pack the day of my FET and now I'm incredibly sad I basically fried my little emby! It was for HOURS because i had cramps :( anyone know anything about heat in the tww?


----------



## Jungleland

Hi hun, I'm not certain about heat, but have definitely heard conflicting advice about pineapple, I'd heard it was GOOD for creating/maintaining a thick womb lining rather than something to avoid :shrug:

I'm sure a heat pack/hot water bottle wasnt hot enough to hurt your embryo hun, try not to worry :hugs: xxxx


----------

